# Guys, let's watch Zardoz.



## HipsterCoyote (Jan 14, 2013)

EDIT - Done! 

Although we should totally talk about Zardoz, because I'm a dimwit who doesn't know how to close a thread. :V


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 14, 2013)

It was certainly interesting...


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Jan 14, 2013)

I have watched that movie three times now and still don't understand the last like.  Entire half of it. 

Baby, do you wanna go to second level?


----------

